# Dock Fishing Tonight 4/7/07



## Guest (Apr 7, 2007)

Im think about hittin the docks agin to night,Anyone want to come?


----------



## kicker (Dec 16, 2006)

Hmm, whats been bitin? I was plannin on hittin the goon tomorrow afternoon but that does sound interesting.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Gonna be a cold one :


----------

